# What is your type?



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Since there are more and more people here, I guess I can make a poll, because polls are cool. Enjoy.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^; ha, I'm the only ESI?


----------

